# Old Petrol Station, Colwick, Nottingham - April 2004



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Thought I'd get these few old pics up since no-one else has done a report on this spot. Colwick loop road, just past the racecourse.






















These pics are the only documentation I have of it since it's recently been demolished - it had previously sat abandoned for many years. (Right next to a Toby Carvery - I suspect they bought the land to extend their car park!)
It had the occasional bit of graffiti from local boys such as FORM, ASKR, CREAK, LK & HUMZ.


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2008)

Petrol station aren't really considered report fodder... mostly due to their being so many of them closed and them being terminally boring.


----------



## 20vturbo (Sep 7, 2008)

i don't mind seeing pics of them.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 7, 2008)

Could you of climbed through the hole where the cash point used to be to take some internal shots


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 7, 2008)

i enjoy an odd petrol station 

Shame there are no internal shots


----------



## squiggly (Sep 8, 2008)

Unfortunately these were taken a few years back, when I didn't know about the whole urban exploration style of documenting everything, I was just getting shots of the building from a photography point of view.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Sep 14, 2008)

Went past it quite a few times. Not long before it was demolished it had bad fire damage, no roof at all. Maybe that was a reason for it being demolished, as nothing at all has happened since and that was quite a few months ago.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah maybe that was it. That big yellow wall will probably do a good job of keeping people out now anyway, shame they flattened it though. Do you have to wait a while before you can build on an old petrol site?


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2008)

squiggly said:


> Yeah maybe that was it. That big yellow wall will probably do a good job of keeping people out now anyway, shame they flattened it though. Do you have to wait a while before you can build on an old petrol site?



I dont think so, you just have to dig out the tanks.


----------



## thompski (Sep 15, 2008)

I've seen a fair few empty sites where petrol stations once stood, in Derby many closed in the 1990s and the land is still empty on most of them.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe it's just that no-one wants to own a tiny square of land by a main road! I love the way people use the land without permission, like to wash cars or even sell Rugs!


----------

